# Are you in the NRA



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I posed the question on another thread regarding this today and decided to revisit the issue. 
Are you a member of the NRA? 
Many people have reasons not to join, but I wonder if you are truly introspective if it an excuse for something you just haven’t gotten around to yet. 
Please do not be insulted; I am stirring the debate pot here.

I would often fail to renew the annual membership, and the NRA had a sale price on the life membership at the convention, so I took the long term plunge a year ago. I am thinking about upgrading to Endowment next year.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I often forget to renew and they will send better offers(free hats, shirts, etc.) after a month or two of letting it lapse. I have been considering the lifetime membership.


I am also a member of the National Restaurant Association....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been a member for quite a few years. Sometimes I question if they have my best interests at heart or if it's just financially beneficial for them to do what they are doing. Then, I ask myself what I've personally done, in the political realm to ensure my rights, and it's tiny in comparison, so I shut up and go back to the corner and clean my gun.
Zhur


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Of course I'm a member. Have been for a long time. I skipped one or two years--(moving years), but always get back on track. NRA membership is also required for my local club membership. I think it's a good requirement, and I'm sure it affects insurance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have missed a few years here and there as it is not something you discuss everyday. I got it back on track a few year ago and I am thinking about life time myself. If the 80 million or so gun people in this country would join we could stop a lot of this crazy stuff going on.:smt1099


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I had let mine lapse for a number of years, but receintly re-uped after seeing the bullsh!t I had to get my handgun liscense here in New York.

While I don't think I'll be able to afford a Lifetime membership for a while, I'll be going year to year for the forseeable future. 

And while they'll never say this, I think the number of paid members is more important than the extra $$$$.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kev74 said:


> While I don't think I'll be able to afford a Lifetime membership for a while, I'll be going year to year for the forseeable future.


Can you afford $25 every 3 months? That's how I'm paying for my Daughter's life membership.


> Q: I would like to become a Life Member of the NRA. Are there any payment plans available?
> A: To fit the needs of most members, we offer the Easy Pay Life plan. Under this plan, members make minimum quarterly payments of $25.00 until the full amount of $750.00 is paid. If you would like to get started or would like some more information, please contact NRA Life Member Services at 800-672-3888.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Can you afford $25 every 3 months? That's how I'm paying for my Daughter's life membership.


Hmmm. I may have to look into that. I'm just a "Regular Joe" member right now.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

220combat said:


> I am also a member of the National Restaurant Association....


Do you get discounts at Red Lobster? If so, I'm in!

I'm not a member. I just haven't done it yet. I was gonna go to the NRA convention in Louisville but I had to work Fri-Sun.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It cost me $35 to answer this poll with the right answer. I was years ago and let it laps. I kept meaning to reup but never got around to it till today.
Bill, now you're costing me money!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm a regular Joe member also. I do wish they would stop wasting so much on postage though.

:smt1099


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

TOF said:


> I do wish they would stop wasting so much on postage though.


I can't agree more! I have been considering getting out because of all the mail they send. I wonder if there is a way a member could have their name taken off the mail list.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

GTD said:


> I can't agree more! I have been considering getting out because of all the mail they send. I wonder if there is a way a member could have their name taken off the mail list.


I'm a lifetime NRA member and also a member of the 2nd Amendment Foundation.

If you do not wish to receive all the junk mail from the NRA, just call them and tell them you do not want it...and they'll stop sending it. That's what I had to do.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*js* is on the money. You can call NRA and tell them you don't want the mail. It stops coming.

Easy Pay Life is awesome, and how I did my life membership a couple years back.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I do the annual membership, and got my wife to become a member during a presidential election year sometime in the 90s (to help bolster our numbers). Now SHE is the one that reminds ME when our memberships need renewing! :smt023

I firmly believe we'd be down the same path as England or Australia by now, but for the NRA's involvement and clout in Washington. I also appreciate them keeping an eye on the state legislatures for gun- and hunting-related issues, and notifying me when one pops up.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> If you do not wish to receive all the junk mail from the NRA, just call them and tell them you do not want it...and they'll stop sending it. That's what I had to do.


Can you call them and ask them to stop sending you renewal notices? I had not been a member for a while, re-joined a few months ago, and I swear I get a "Renew Your Membership Now" notice every month.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> I'm a regular Joe member also. I do wish they would stop wasting so much on postage though.
> 
> :smt1099


LOL, exactly...how could anyone forget to re-up. I re-upped 3 months ago and I am FLOODED with mail to sign up, resign up, etc,etc.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> Can you call them and ask them to stop sending you renewal notices? I had not been a member for a while, re-joined a few months ago, and I swear I get a "Renew Your Membership Now" notice every month.


Upgrade to Life Member. No more renewal notices. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Upgrade to Life Member. No more renewal notices. :mrgreen:


Yeah, I doubt the House Finance Committee will approve me to agree to pay the NRA $100 a year for the next 10 years for a membership; especially with the way our son's therapy bills have been racking up lately.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been a life member since the mid 1970's. It was one of the best 
investments I ever made!

If you are not yet a life member, GO FOR IT!

You won't regret it!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Life Member since the early 1980's. 

I think it is a responsibility of anyone who shoots, hunts or collects firearms, to stand up and be counted with the slimey policians who only respond to fear of not getting re-elected. The bigger front we show them, the more they believe are behind us.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Been a member for years-years.


----------



## blankcheque (May 27, 2008)

Won't ever happen for me.

I appreciate what they do as an organization, and fight for constitutional rights.

I just choose not to participate in an organization who's actions I disagree with.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

blankcheque said:


> Won't ever happen for me.
> 
> I appreciate what they do as an organization, and fight for constitutional rights.
> 
> I just choose not to participate in an organization who's actions I disagree with.


So you appreciate that they fight for your constitutional rights, but you disagree with how they do it, therefore you won't join? Care to give an example of their actions that you disagree with?


----------



## blankcheque (May 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> So you appreciate that they fight for your constitutional rights, but you disagree with how they do it, therefore you won't join? Care to give an example of their actions that you disagree with?


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/01/01/AR2007010100682.html

This doesn't help sway me. I prefer intellectual discussion about the subject of gun rights. Not brow beating fear mongering.

http://www.firearmsandliberty.com/am.i.nra.smith.html

Despite being a raving lunatic and "Jumping the shark" a few times in his ranting essay. L. Neil Smith has some rather pointed criticisms about the NRA. I disagree with some of his points. But he's spot on in others.

They either haven't done enough, or have gone about it in a reprehensible manner that I disagree with principally.

Now, I'm not trying to bash the NRA, like I said, as an organization they have done some good. But until they rethink their strategies on how to better protect our constitutional rights, as well as use more productive strategies then fear mongering and praying on the fears of conspiracy theorists I'll have to keep my distance.

These are just some examples of why I won't join the NRA.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

blankcheque said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/01/01/AR2007010100682.html
> 
> This doesn't help sway me. I prefer intellectual discussion about the subject of gun rights. Not brow beating fear mongering.
> 
> ...


How can you use an article in the Washington Post as a reason to not join the NRA? That's like quoting Nancy Pelosi on why it's a collective right and not an individual right. The NRA makes no claim at impartiality. The same cant be said about the Washington Post.

I don't know if you have been paying attention, but the news media and the anti gun zealots will not participate in an intellectual discussion about gun rights. Logic is on the side of gun ownership. People who base an opinion on emotion or "the way it should be". Do not respond to logic.

Fear Mongering?? Really? Is it fear mongering to tell people to use their seat belt or THEY COULD DIE?? Is it fear mongering to say that if you drink and drive YOU WILL KILL YOURSELF AND OTHERS?

If you allow the government to dismiss ANY constitutional right, they will dismiss others. The NRA drives people to join their organization to collect fees to fight for our rights and to use the sheer numbers of members to keep politicians from making pore decisions. This is not fear mongering, this is history.

Do you truly doubt that without the NRA we would still have any rights to arm ourselves? Were it not for the NRA we would have many "reasonable" laws preventing ownership of guns. We would closely resemble England & Australia.
You state "or have gone about it in a reprehensible manner". What has been reprehensible? Did they sacrifice babies? Did the kill your dog? 
"They either haven't done enough". You are saying they don't do enough, so I wont join. This implies that you agree that something should be done; yet you fail to join. You further disagree with their tactics but fail to join and voice you opinion on a better way to do things.

Do you "choose " not to vote because you feel your politicians "either haven't done enough, or have gone about it in a reprehensible manner"?

I look back on this post and it's a bit strong. I am not a wordsmith. I do not intend to insult, I just feel passionately about this. No personal attack or insult is intended.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

js said:


> I'm a lifetime NRA member and also a member of the 2nd Amendment Foundation.
> 
> If you do not wish to receive all the junk mail from the NRA, just call them and tell them you do not want it...and they'll stop sending it. That's what I had to do.


Thanks JS I'm going to make that call, and stay a member.


----------



## blankcheque (May 27, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> How can you use an article in the Washington Post as a reason to not join the NRA? That's like quoting Nancy Pelosi on why it's a collective right and not an individual right. The NRA makes no claim at impartiality. The same cant be said about the Washington Post.
> 
> I don't know if you have been paying attention, but the news media and the anti gun zealots will not participate in an intellectual discussion about gun rights. Logic is on the side of gun ownership. People who base an opinion on emotion or "the way it should be". Do not respond to logic.
> 
> ...


I agree with your post, but the quoting in the Washington Post article of the pamphlet that was mailed out, no matter how out of context they took things, still used some ugly language, and the characatures to inspire loathing I disagree with. That's why I posted the link as well. It may be from the post, but it's the ugly truth inside the article.

I respect that you feel passionately about your rights, and you chose to do something about it, and support an organization to keep those rights alive. I think if more people felt passionately about their rights, we wouldn't be in the position we're in as a country, like relying on foreign oil.

And the anti-gun zealots fear what they don't understand, again, something that the NRA could be doing better, inspiring confidence instead of fear to drive up donations. If more people understood the importance of guns, and not just the fear that all firearms inspired we'd be in a position that wouldn't threaten our second amendment rights. In fact it would be a booming industry. With more potential members then ever before.

But I'd like to thank you having a respectful debate. I knew my response would stir the pot a bit, especially with 99% of the people who responded being lifelong members.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

blankcheque said:


> And the anti-gun zealots fear what they don't understand, again, something that the NRA could be doing better, inspiring confidence instead of fear to drive up donations. If more people understood the importance of guns, and not just the fear that all firearms inspired we'd be in a position that wouldn't threaten our second amendment rights. In fact it would be a booming industry. With more potential members then ever before.


you're kidding right...?

Well, then I'm giving you the job of convincing this liberal "anti-gun zealot" to change her mind... until then, I'll keep my faith in the NRA fully intact.


----------



## Fred_G (May 26, 2008)

I was a member years ago. Need to join again.

E


----------

